# Sams club score



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Just went to Sams Club and picked up 3 good ones...
99 bucks -6ft rattle skeleton in a cage w/ wireless mic, aux input, led eyes and in cage LED's, Battery optional, solid stand (Nice)

99 bucks- 6 ft two face grim reaper, head turns 180...one side green led eyes, the other red. Sways with arm movement. no mouth movement

139.00 Pirate... looks to be over 6ft. Head turns independent / body turns independent / sword arm goes up and down independent . Wireless mic, LED eye (this is really cool)

If I can find my camera I will post some photos...

They also had
Graveyard package 99 bucks 
Solar pumkin set (Small pathway hangers) 29 bucks for 4
:jol:


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Here they are with my 10year old daughter and Donna the dead, for size reference. These all look better in the dark especially the cage.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

More


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow!
Those look great!
Thanks for posting!
.


----------



## SirenoftheDamned (Aug 1, 2007)

Yay! A fellow boardie got donna as well.

I love her. lol


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

Those do look great. I can't wait to see the graveyard pkg


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

When I saw Donna I thought she was kind of weak. I had all the neighbor kids over and they all said she is was very scary. I don't get it...but my son made my wife put her in the garage because he wouldn't come in the same room as her.
Go figure....


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Those really look great! I didn't know they made a 6' rattle skeleton. I saw the 3' at Michaels, and I was surprised how nice it was. I have to find this larger one, especially since it has wireless. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh wow I love the Donna the Dead!!!! Here is the smaller skelly in the cage that Michaels has....
MICHAELS Halloween pics :: IMG_2031.jpg picture by Wormyt - Photobucket and all the pics i took from there this weekend..
MICHAELS Halloween pics pictures by Wormyt - Photobucket


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

You can get the skeleton online if you don't have a samsclub but then you have to pay for shipping. His head is bigger than a bucky. The stand is metal.
http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/se...lesearchfor=skeleton&simpleitemtype=0&x=0&y=0


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I looked at the graveyard package and didn't see the value in it for me.
From what I remembered, It has a couple tombstones, 3 foam skulls, cardboard coffin, a few bones, a skeleton (real Dark) ground breaker, some netting and a LED lantern.
They also had the inflatable horse and hearse.....online they have the house.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

Love the Pirate and the Rattlecage skelly, ive got to figure out where to find the cash!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

those are pretty cool...halloween items seem to get better and better


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I just came from Sams. They had the skeleton and pirate. It was interesting, my kids were watching the pirate and wanted to know "what is that stuff that looks like blood?" and "what's in his cup?"

They were both pretty cool though.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I liked the small skelly in the cage. I thought the sound track was scary. Does the large one have the same recording? "let me out", etc.

I like the way Donna looks but wasn't happy with the sound track or the hula motion. I may change my mind and get her next year. I dunno!

Thanks for posting the pics. I think everything looks great.


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Just picked up the Dead Eye Drake at Sam's today. Thinking about taking the skelly in the cage back to Michael's and getting the one at Sam's instead.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

here's a video of dead eye drake.


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah I was there today, very cool stuff and worth the trip, I even liked the new H. House and Hearse they had as well, they certainly carry some nice exclusives.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey guys. I was at Sams yesterday and they had the caged Skelly, however they didn't have anything else yet. I asked the guy stocking the shelves and he told me that everything they got in so far was immediately sold as fast as they put it out! These being $100 plus, I'm amazed at that response. He said they had 80 caged Skellys and they all sold the same day. Not sure on the numbers of the other figures. My point is, it looks like they might be hot items and hard to get a hold of. You may want to scoop up what you can if you see them. 
GW


----------

